# Search limits?



## Mewtwo (Feb 17, 2009)

First, I want to say thank you so, so much for re-implementing search.  It's a boon to all of us, and I've found wonderful pictures and artists I never would have seen otherwise.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.

My question is this:  Will the limit of going back 1,000 results be lifted at some point?  I know some bugs are still being worked out of the search overall, and I didn't know if this was a temporary measure or not.


----------



## yak (Feb 19, 2009)

Limit has been bumped to 5000 results, but this is as far as it will ever go regardless of how many matches were found.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> My question is this:  Will the limit of going back 1,000 results be lifted at some point?  I know some bugs are still being worked out of the search overall, and I didn't know if this was a temporary measure or not.



Might I ask why one would even _need_ over 1,000 pictures returned?  E.g. the old "if you don't find it within the top 1000, _refine your damn search query_".


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 19, 2009)

yak said:


> Limit has been bumped to 5000 results, but this is as far as it will ever go regardless of how many matches were found.



Thanks!




Stratadrake said:


> Might I ask why one would even _need_ over 1,000 pictures returned?  E.g. the old "if you don't find it within the top 1000, _refine your damn search query_".



I'll just use a few Pokemon as an example.

Mewtwo returns roughly 1,550 files as of this post.

Pikachu hits 2,920 or so.

I know on another site (don't know if mentioning it is taboo around here) there's 13,000+ for Mewtwo and even more for some others.  I don't know how the search goes, by oldest first, newest first, etc.  But if the newer ones are being put up last, having the search limit means that you wouldn't be able to just search for the one term you want and see the most recent uploads (while I check Pokemon/Tame and Pokemon/Adult, this isn't optimal for seeing who uploaded something with Mewtwo in it recently, for example.)


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> I know on another site (don't know if mentioning it is taboo around here) there's 13,000+ for Mewtwo and even more for some others.  I don't know how the search goes, by oldest first, newest first, etc.  But if the newer ones are being put up last, having the search limit means that you wouldn't be able to just search for the one term you want and see the most recent uploads (while I check Pokemon/Tame and Pokemon/Adult, this isn't optimal for seeing who uploaded something with Mewtwo in it recently, for example.)


I would agree that sorting search results by newest-first is a must-have option.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 19, 2009)

At this point, I'm just grateful to HAVE search, and that the powers that be were nice enough to up the search limit.  They could have just as easily left things without search.

Having a "search by date" option would be God Tier though, I will say that.


----------



## Strawkitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> But if the newer ones are being put up last, having the search limit means that you wouldn't be able to just search for the one term you want and see the most recent uploads (while I check Pokemon/Tame and Pokemon/Adult, this isn't optimal for seeing who uploaded something with Mewtwo in it recently, for example.)



Um ever clicked on the 'advanced' button in search?


----------



## yak (Feb 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I would agree that sorting search results by newest-first is a must-have option.



Search results are ordered by their relevancy a.k.a. weight in the descending order. Sorting by date doesn't make sense here, because you will get least relevant but recently uploaded submissions first, most likely - which kind of defeats the purpose of searching for something.


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 20, 2009)

yak said:


> Search results are ordered by their relevancy a.k.a. weight in the descending order. Sorting by date doesn't make sense here, because you will get least relevant but recently uploaded submissions first, most likely - which kind of defeats the purpose of searching for something.


sense we are already getting stats on images, would it be possible to give us a couple options to sort the search results?

By Relevance,  By Date, By # of Favs, and By # of Comments would be awesome ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 20, 2009)

Strawkitty said:


> Um ever clicked on the 'advanced' button in search?



Wow, my mind totally blanked.

Thanks for pointing that one out to me!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2009)

yak said:


> Search results are ordered by their relevancy a.k.a. weight in the descending order. Sorting by date doesn't make sense here, because you will get least relevant but recently uploaded submissions first, most likely - which kind of defeats the purpose of searching for something.


Relevancy is . . . well, a relative concept, and limits the functionality of the search engine.

Can you explain why so many older FA submissions are more apparently "relevant" to my search query than newer ones?  What do they have (anything besides sheer age, i.e. views/comments/faves) that new submissions do not?  What about when I _do_ want to search only the recent submissions?  Short answer:  SOL, the Search engine hasn't been built to do that.

Searching by newest pics first would essentially be like adding a Search box to the 'Browse' page.  Much more flexible than the existing, static, dropdown lists.


----------



## Strawkitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Can you explain why so many older FA submissions are more apparently "relevant" to my search query than newer ones?  What do they have (anything besides sheer age, i.e. views/comments/faves) that new submissions do not?  What about when I _do_ want to search only the recent submissions?  Short answer:  SOL, the Search engine hasn't been built to do that.



Well unless you want to search for 'new' submissions older than a month the current system should suffice. (personally I wouldn't mind there being older than one year/half a year option between month and all time though but once you have waded through all the old works there shouldn't be a problem especially with the increased search limit)


----------

